

Startup Quote: Michael Lopp, Blogger, Rands In Repose - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/10403530175

======
raychancc
A milestone is less date and more definition.

\- Michael Lopp (@rands)

<http://startupquote.com/post/10403530175>

